# Info Please! Apparently rare rear wheel drive Lakeshore tricycle.



## Tony Montero (Aug 20, 2011)

My father purchased a tricycle recently but has had trouble finding any info at all on this tricycle.  It is a Lakeshore rear wheel drive tricycle, and has a steering wheel in front as apposed to handle bars.  I say "apparently rare" in my title only because I haven't found any info on it. Any info on this tricycle would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you all in advance!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 21, 2011)

have you tried looking on tricyclefetish.com? it's another site dedicated to trikes.


----------

